

What are wi-fi connections revealing about you? - Bzomak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28891937

======
skeoh
I work in the Wi-Fi sector. It's amazing how much data clients can and will
collect and use for retail/advertising purposes. Chances are whenever you see
a 'Free Wi-Fi' sign your presence and dwell time (at the very least) are being
recorded.

High-end systems can track an individual and follow them on a map, noting
things like which stores they visit at a shopping center. The sheer volume of
data collected is fantastic (from the perspective of a data-nerd like myself)
and scary at the same time.

